# new hunter catapults video



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

the sound aint perfect but hey ime learning!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice vid Fish...the landscape looks like something out of a old Disney movie.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks mate,Gods own country ,put better:

Jerusalem

Words written by William Blake

And did those feet in ancient time
Walk upon England's mountains green
And was the holy lamb of God
On England's pleasant pastures seen

And did the countenance divine
Shine forth upon our clouded hills
And was Jerusalem builded here
Among those dark Satanic mills

Bring me my bow of burning gold
Bring me my arrows of desire
Bring me my spears o'clouds unfold
Bring me my chariot of fire

I will not cease from mental fight
Nor shall my sword sleep in my hand
'Til we have built Jerusalem
In England's green and pleasant land
'Til we have built Jerusalem
In England's green and pleasant land


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fish, that was just wonderful. You're quite a guy. I knew you could make a great slingshot but I didn't know how good of a shot you are with them.









. . . and you'd almost think you were a fay toff in that video too


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very, Very nice Fish!!! Hope you get the sound figured out.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't sing this. My eyes well up, my jaw clenches with emotion and I can't get any words out.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I can't sing this. My eyes well up, my jaw clenches with emotion and I can't get any words out.


same here.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

"Best of the Best"


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing I noticed from the video was how different the attachment method is to the Hunter catapults. The bands hang loose in a loop like a Chinese tube slingshot. Yet fish demonstrated that it shoots well. Can the bands be tied as per normal? I like the way Perry ties his natural rubber bands, with the ends folded over for minimal weight at the pouch, but obviously this precludes having a loop at the fork end.

It also looks like the corners of the fork tips also poke into the band material. Does this affect the band life? I suppose if there is premature wear, the bands can always be retied on a regular OTT slingshot.

How does this fork shoot compared to a Hunter Ergo? Does it afford the same forefinger purchase and release feeling?

I suppose the obvious answer to all these questions is "buy one and try it out".


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Great video Fish.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I actually felt like I got to know you a bit better Fish. Absolutely great video and all you needed for better sound was a microphone because of the distance you were from the camera mic. You knew that of course. Thank you very much for the huge contribution you have made to our great shooting sport. Hey, I just had a wonder ! Could Fish perhaps host a tournament sometime ?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting vid!
What was the distance from what you hit and penetrated the cans?

Torsten


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> One thing I noticed from the video was how different the attachment method is to the Hunter catapults. The bands hang loose in a loop like a Chinese tube slingshot. Yet fish demonstrated that it shoots well. Can the bands be tied as per normal?
> yes it is perfectly easy to tie a set of flatbands as per normal,i just happen to have changed my bandset design to fit more models.
> I like the way Perry ties his natural rubber bands, with the ends folded over for minimal weight at the pouch, but obviously this precludes having a loop at the fork end.
> 
> ...


 yep!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

torsten said:


> Interesting vid!
> What was the distance from what you hit and penetrated the cans?
> 
> Torsten


20 paces/yards


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty said:


> Wow, I actually felt like I got to know you a bit better Fish. Absolutely great video and all you needed for better sound was a microphone because of the distance you were from the camera mic. You knew that of course. Thank you very much for the huge contribution you have made to our great shooting sport. Hey, I just had a wonder ! Could Fish perhaps host a tournament sometime ?


the sound is a let down but i shall invest in a better camera! i had started organising a slingshot tournament here but i lost my transport and it all got a bit much,the site is a shooting club with indoor and outdoor ranges ,proper bogs,restaurant etc! still maybe next year!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

fish said:


> Interesting vid!
> What was the distance from what you hit and penetrated the cans?
> 
> Torsten


20 paces/yards
[/quote]

I respectfully disagree!
At the end of the vid we can see the distance between the camera position and the cans: 4, 5 or maybe 6 of your paces?
And at 3.35 of the vid the pouch is to be seen for a little moment at the left corner of the picture. So you shoot and hit the cans from a position near the cam -
and the distance i asked for is not 20 yards.

Torsten


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually I believe what you are seeing is the ball not the pouch, after going through it basically frame by frame (which isn't exactly easy with youtube) that's what it looks like to me...Plus I still work on the theory that most people tell the truth if given the choice. He really doesn't have to lie about the strength of his bands or the quality of his frames just check out Jorg's video on youtube, at which his accuracy or lack of is really irrelevant


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey fish, was the cans filled with water! -- Tex


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

yes the movement at that point has been pointed out on the german forum too,i assumed it was my son who was stood with the camera but uppon looking frame by frame on my pc i too think it could be the ball. i allways hunt at that range and so it isnt any big deal to hit a can at 20 paces,allthough i freely admit i dont allways hit the target!

the cans were empty bean tins from the rubish bin,they were dusty and muddy.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

well i have isolated the frame in question!

in all honesty it could be a bug,ball or band! any RAF data analysers here?lol


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Whats this all pick on Fish day, ha ha, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

no worries mate all publicity is good,whilst theyre talking about me and not the opposition its good!lol£££


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Fish, your reputation is good and well proven. We love ya!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't mess with the fish! He's a hard working bloke who grew up hunting and shooting. Great shots no matter how many paces!!!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hey we could do a dual!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Actually I believe what you are seeing is the ball not the pouch, after going through it basically frame by frame (which isn't exactly easy with youtube) that's what it looks like to me...Plus I still work on the theory that most people tell the truth if given the choice. He really doesn't have to lie about the strength of his bands or the quality of his frames just check out Jorg's video on youtube, at which his accuracy or lack of is really irrelevant


harpersgrace,

I have absolutely no doubt about the high pull of his bands and also no doubt about the quality of his frames - they surely will do the job!

I asked for the distance while shooting and hitting the cans. At this point I have to say that I trust more my eyes and my ears then the answer of fish!
I´m now a little bit surprised about his answer and his following declarations.
Thats all.

Regards
Torsten


----------

